# Vallecito Wood



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

A crew of us pulled the "boofant" (s turn above paddle bitch) wood to the side today. So the left line is good to go as of this afternoon. Thanks to all you out of towners for your help. 

Flows are waning. Get it before its gone.

Parker


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

That is good news. Nice work. I am hoping with the warm temps next week it will come back up a bit/maintain. Hoping to come down from the f/r for the weekend.

Alex


----------

